# Visitor visa - Volunteer work?



## BlueBelle (Jan 31, 2012)

Quick question - is it ok to do volunteer work on a 6 month visitor visa? 
I assume yes since it's unpaid, but just want to confirm.

Thanks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

ramblingwebgirl said:


> Quick question - is it ok to do volunteer work on a 6 month visitor visa?
> I assume yes since it's unpaid, but just want to confirm.


It depends. Under visa rules, you can't do any work, paid or unpaid, so that will cover voluntary work. But suppose you belong to a church and you want to act as server or as usher. This is voluntary activity but since no one gets paid for that kind of work, either directly or indirectly (e.g. in exchange for free board and lodging), that will clearly be allowed. But if you opt to work for nothing in an office in order to gain experience, since such work is usually paid, it won't be allowed. There are other borderline cases, but you get the general drift. There is a charity worker visa under Tier 5 that covers specific volunteer work that often includes an element of salary, free or subsidised board and lodging or honorarium.


----------



## BlueBelle (Jan 31, 2012)

Joppa said:


> It depends. Under visa rules, you can't do any work, paid or unpaid, so that will cover voluntary work. But suppose you belong to a church and you want to act as server or as usher. This is voluntary activity but since no one gets paid for that kind of work, either directly or indirectly (e.g. in exchange for free board and lodging), that will clearly be allowed. But if you opt to work for nothing in an office in order to gain experience, since such work is usually paid, it won't be allowed. There are other borderline cases, but you get the general drift. There is a charity worker visa under Tier 5 that covers specific volunteer work that often includes an element of salary, free or subsidised board and lodging or honorarium.


Hmmm...I'm talking about volunteer work through a non-profit organization that does not have paid positions - they depend on volunteers. For example, volunteering a few hours a day at a nursing home. It wouldn't be in exchange for anything - just helping to give something back to the community?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

ramblingwebgirl said:


> Hmmm...I'm talking about volunteer work through a non-profit organization that does not have paid positions - they depend on volunteers. For example, volunteering a few hours a day at a nursing home. It wouldn't be in exchange for anything - just helping to give something back to the community?


No. This isn't allowed.

Edited to add:

Think of it this way: Often people volunteer to gain experience of some kind and to network. You volunteering to do paper work, read to the elderly, clean bed pans, whatever would be taking away the opportunity for a UK worker to gain experience or networking contacts which could help him or her in their pursuit of a job.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

nyclon said:


> No. This isn't allowed.


By strict interpretation of the rules, no. But I suppose if you go in for a specific purpose, such as entertaining residents, playing the organ/piano or assisting with religious service, that will probably be ok. You shouldn't be doing things which a staff member would normally do as part of their everyday duties.


----------



## BlueBelle (Jan 31, 2012)

Thank you both. I'd rather be safe then sorry. No volunteer work for me.
Cheers


----------

